# How do i know the first day of my period?



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Just a quick one, another thing i find confusing! Ive got my clomid to take when AF comes. This morning ive had a bit of blood, not full red but pinky and quite alot of it but i dont know if this is my first day or not? I want to make sure the timings right on my first round of clomid so can someone advise me please? Also if my period comes today or tomorrow im literally spot on to the day in a 30 day cycle so quite excited about it! 

Its amazing how us girls can get excited about things that other girls take for granted.

Anyway if someone could answer my question id be really grateful.

Thanks girls

Keeley xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You should ignore any spotting and/or old brown blood....you count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding...and if that starts after about 3pm then you count following day as cd1 eg...

Monday...spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm (or later)
Wednesday....cd1

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Natasha, that helps alot. Ive always thought my periods were long but then i would have counted any days that i have the kid of blood that i have today. I dont want to make u feel sick but its kind of pinky discharge and quite alot of it but i know what u mean, it should be full red.

Thanks for the advise

Keeley xx


----------

